# AIDS coding in California



## Jennercoder (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi Everyone: Please refresh my memory because I'm back to work after not Coding for a while... patient has been diagnosed as HIV positive for years, the Dr is dx'ing AIDS now, but they are asymptomatic and not getting any treatment for it.
   Would it be (by CA law, if I remember) just be coded as HIV positive? Any help is appreciated. Thanks   Mari


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 26, 2013)

once they are dx with AIDs or any HIV related illness then you code them as 042 for symptomatic HIV status, that is per coding guidelines, CA law does not enter into dx coding.


----------



## keeslej (Jul 29, 2013)

*HIV coding in Cailfornia.*

*The law (formerly AB 488 of the 1985-1986 Regular Session) was enacted on April 4, 1985 on protecting the HIV test results. The reference regarding the HIV test results is in the California Health and Safety Code, Division 1, Part 1, Chapter 1.1 Mandated Blood Testing and Confidentiality to Protect Public Health, commencing with Sections 199.20-199.23. This has been recodified to Division 105 Communicable Disease Prevention and Control, Part 4 Human Immunodeficiency Virus (HIV), Chapter 7 Mandated Blood Testing and Confidentiality to ProtectPublic Health, Section 120980. It has been amended to change the words "AIDS" to "HIV" and recodified to Sections 121075-121125.
4/6/13

per this law, in the state of California- code V08 or 795.71 is not allowed to be coded without explicit permission of the patient. Please also refer to MIR Cal quick notes #10 Article. the code V01.79 should be used instead.


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 29, 2013)

AIDS is symptomatic HIV and is coded as 042 if that is what the provider documented that is what we code.  This dx is not one of the ones listed and cannot be changed to the V01 code.


----------

